# Trying to decide on a stick burner



## Riskyguy (Feb 11, 2020)

I am considering the purchase of a stick burner such as a Lang, KBQ, Shirley, etc.  I need a unit for my back patio, not a trailer mounted unit.  I like the idea of a reverse flow but am open to suggestions.  I want a quality unit that will put out great smoked meat.  Any suggestions?  Thnks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Alphonse (Feb 12, 2020)

I'd add Lone Star Grillz to your list.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm pretty happy with the results I get from my SQ36. Where you live will affect whatever you decide to buy unless you find something local, shipping charges for offsets can be brutal. RAY









						Meadow Creek SQ36 Offset BBQ Smoker
					

Don't spend a bucket of money on an expensive offset smoker; Meadow Creek's SQ36 is half the price and will deliver great quality results for a long, long time. The SQ36 was built as a heavy-duty smoking machine that can withstand constant use and at this mind-blowing low price, you'll never...




					www.bigpoppasmokers.com


----------



## negolien (Feb 12, 2020)

1400 bones holy crap


----------



## Alphonse (Feb 12, 2020)

negolien said:


> 1400 bones holy crap


You think that's a bargain or what?


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 12, 2020)

I like my Oklahoma Joe Smoker which is about $500


----------



## johnh12 (Feb 14, 2020)

You didn't say where you live. That may make part of the decision due to the shipping costs.
Recently Shirley Fab has started to produce a number of 24 x 36 patio model pits. I just got one and it's great. I sold my Lang 60D because I never used the whole thing and am very happy with the SF. I normally cook a few ribs or a couple of butts at one time, maybe a packer brisket. The new SF used far less wood and temps are prtty stable across the whole cook chamber.
The cost is $1975 for a stock pit and the wait is way less than a custom pit.


----------



## Tyrus (Feb 15, 2020)

I ended up buying the Lang 48 on a trailer because space wasn't a concern. I opted for the stick burner because I own several large Kamado's and the challenge was lacking with the set and forget it mentality.  A quick learning curve ensued with maintaining the fire/pit temp but, in the end I found the product coming off having a superior smoke profile. I also chose the 48 over the 36 because it gave me the ability to up my game with a larger whole hog/pig. The one pictured was 58 lbs with the head removed, I thought it might present a problem, however as you see it could have remained.  The Lang 48 puts out a great product with brisket, ribs, butts or chicken...can't go wrong and cleanup is easy as long as you have a brush, hose and pail. Get something with the drain, it makes life simpler.


----------

